# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  ER Diagram

## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام .میخواستم ببینم منظور از ER همون دیاگرام هایی هست که خود sql درست میکنه؟
و برای طراحی اون باید از طریق diagrams اقدام کرد؟ایا موارد دیگه ای لازم هست مد نظر گرفته بشه؟

----------


## Alireza Orumand

سلام
خیر منظور از ER دیاگرام هایی که داریم نیست. در حقیقت دیاگرام هایی که شما میبینید بعد از پیاده سازی بانک هست. ولی نمودار ER پیش از طراحی بانک به وجود میاد و بعد به کمک نمودار ER شما دیتابیس خودتون رو طراحی میکنید.
از لحاظ تاریخچه اگر بخواهیم بررسی کنیم میشه گفت به خاطر اینکه غالبا مفهوم بانک اطلاعاتی با پیاده سازی اون اشتباه میشد اساتید تصمیم گرفتن روشی پیدا کنن که بشه بدون توجه به چگونگی پیاده سازی بانک به روشی خاص بیان کرد. در سال 1976 آقای چن در دانشگاه ماساچوست مدل ER رو ابداع کرد که از سر حرف های Entity و Relationship گرفته شده. بعد ها با اضافه شدن ساختار های جدید این روش EER یا Extended ER نام گرفت.
در کل توضیح کامل این بحث اینجا نمیگنجه و نیازمند مطالعات وسیع تری هست و به عنوان جواب شما فقط میتونم بگم خیر این نمودار با نموداری که داخل SQL بعد از طراحی بانک رسم میشه تفاوت داره.
برای آشنایی بیشتر با این مسئله میتونید به کتاب های بانک اطلاعاتی مراجعه کنید که اگر این حقیر بخوام کتابی معرفی کنم کتاب بانک اطلاعات علمی و کاربردی نوشته آقای حق جو به زبان فارسی و کتاب SQL Server 2000  در فصل اول تا سوم توضیح جامعی درباره این موضوع داره.
انتشارات Wrox هم یه کتاب برای آموزش اصول پایگاه داده به کمک SQL سرور داره که کتاب خوبیه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

باتشکر.حالا برای تهیه نمودار ER یک دیتابیس که نهایتها 5 جدول داره باید مراحلی که برای طراحی انجام شده رو بکشم؟به طور مثال باید طرحی با visio درست کنم؟

----------


## sinpin

> باتشکر.حالا برای تهیه نمودار ER یک دیتابیس که نهایتها 5 جدول داره باید مراحلی که برای طراحی انجام شده رو بکشم؟به طور مثال باید طرحی با visio درست کنم؟


visio که بصورت پیشفرض ابزاری برای رسم ERD نداره. از PowerDesigner استفاده کنید. آخرین ورژنش هم فکر میکنم 12 باشه.

----------


## linux

> باتشکر.حالا برای تهیه نمودار ER یک دیتابیس که نهایتها 5 جدول داره باید مراحلی که برای طراحی انجام شده رو بکشم؟به طور مثال باید طرحی با visio درست کنم؟


 این نرم افزار هم از روی دیتابیس  ER درست می کنه هم از روی ER دیتابیس می سازه
http://www.casestudio.com/enu/

----------


## Alireza Orumand

سلام



> حالا برای تهیه نمودار ER یک دیتابیس که نهایتها 5 جدول داره باید مراحلی که برای طراحی انجام شده رو بکشم؟به طور مثال باید طرحی با visio درست کنم؟


حمیدرضا جان فکر کنم یه نکته ای درست جا نیوفتاده. ببیندی شما میگید " برای رسم نمودار دیتابیسی که 5 جدول داره" همونطور که خدومت شما عرض کردم این نمودار برای کمک به طراحی دیتابیس پیش از طراحی استفاده میشه ولی شما که میفرمایید دیتا بیسی که 5 تا جدول داره خوب اگر دیتابیس طراحی شده دیگه نیازی به این نمودار نیست و در واقع کاری انجام نمیده.
مثلا به شما یه دیتا بیس سفارش داده میشه و شما در مراحل تحقیق خودتون هروقت با یه موجودیت جدید مواجه شدید اون رو داخل مستطیل قرار میدید و خواص اون رو با دایره به اون وصل میکنید مثلا برای دیتابیس مدرسه معلم داخل مستطیل و خواص اون مثل نام و نام خانوادگی داخل دایره قرار داده میشن. هر وقت دوتا موجود قرار شد با هم رابطه ای داشته باشن به وسیله یک لوزی به هم وصل میشن. بعد که این کار تموم شد تازه مرحله طراحی دیتابیس شروع میشه که هر مستطیل یک جدول میشه و هر دایره یک فیلد و هر لوزی یک ریلیشن.
اگر میخواهید از این نمودار استفاده کنید باید قبل از طراحی از اون استفاده کنید. ولی شما الان دارید راجع به این نمودار بعد از طراحی صحبت میکنید.
برای رسم هم از هر نرم افزاری که بتونه دایره و مستطیل و خط بکشه میشه استفاده کرد. در کل پیشنهاد این حقیر اینه که قبل از این که به فکر چگونگی رسم  ای نمودار ها باشید حتما درباره این موضوع مطالعه انجام بدید چون من فکر میکنم که هنوز طرز فکر شما مربوط به بعد از طراحی میشه که این مورد مهم تر از چگونگی رسم هست.
منابعی که بالا ذکر کردم اگر پیدا نکردید به من پیغام بدید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دست شما درد نکنه.در این باره مطالعه کردم اطلاعات قشنگ شما هم کمکم کرد.ولی الان یکی از من طراحی یک دیتابیس کوچک انبار میخواست من انجام دادم با توجه به کاری که دارم انجام میدم.از من خواست نمودار ER اون رو هم رسم کنم.به همین خاطر به اون نیاز دارم.

----------


## Alireza Orumand

سلام
حمیدرضا جان اگر جریان این طوری هست همون نرم افزار viso که خودتون فرمودید کار رو راه میندازه. تو کتاب sql 2000 که بالا عرض کردم خودش همه مثال ها رو با viso زده و نویسنده چپ و راست نوشته که بعد از این کار این نمودار رو با viso رسم میکنیم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

ممنون.البته نرم افزاری که دوستمون آقای بخشایش معرفی کردن کار باهاش خیلی راحته و خیلی قشنگ طراحی میکنه .سعی میکنم اینجا upload کنم دوستان استفاده کنن. به راحتی امکان تعریف Relation ها و کلید ها و طول فیلد ها برای انواع مختلف دیتابیس هست.

----------


## ebi.baghi

يك نمودار er مي خواستم كسيميتونه برام بفرسته

----------


## sinpin

> يك نمودار er مي خواستم كسيميتونه برام بفرسته


در لينكهاي زير نمونه هايي هست :
http://rapidapplicationdevelopment.b...m-example.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entity-relationship_model

----------


## خانه نشین

با سلام

برای موارد زیر نمودار 
EERرسم کنید
نظام اطلاعات مترو
نظام اطلاعات فیفا
نظام اطلاعات کنکور
نظام اطلاعات سندیکای کارگری
نظام اطلاعات موسسه فرهنگی هنری
لطفا اگر کسی از دوستان میتونه یکی از این موارد وبرام بفرسته.تمرین کتاب بانک اطلاعات علمی کاربردی تا سه شنبه بیشتر وقت ندارم.ممنون.

----------


## sara99

> این نرم افزار هم از روی دیتابیس ER درست می کنه هم از روی ER دیتابیس می سازه
> http://www.casestudio.com/enu/


 
من DFD را در این نرم افزار کشیده ام حالا چطور خودش ER درست می کند؟

----------


## ramtin20092667

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز
اگر لطف كنيد اين سوال رو جواب بديد ممنون ميشم جواب رو  براي سه شنبه مي خوام.
عمليات طراحي يك سيستم بانك اطلاعاتي؟
با استفاده از مدل ER

----------


## gashtasb

با سلام 
من به شدت به جداول پایگاه  داده بانک با ستون هادر sqlserver نیاز دارم,اگه ممکن هست برام به آدرس زیر بفرستید:
alireza_fa166@yahoo.com

----------

